# My Updated Stearns



## ace (May 27, 2016)

Just wanted to share the pics. Sorry but not for sale.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2016)

Very nice bike!


----------



## XBPete (May 27, 2016)

Eye candy!


----------



## barracuda (May 27, 2016)

Salivating slightly.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2016)

Here is one like yours that popped up here a few years ago. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wtt-1986-stearn-yellow-fellow-special.43092/


----------



## fat tire trader (May 28, 2016)

What is updated?


----------



## filmonger (May 30, 2016)

Fairly rare saddle - Lovely example


----------



## ace (May 30, 2016)

fat tire trader said:


> What is updated?




I just add the stem, bars, and seat post (thanks Jim). It came with non adjustable upright bars. I didn't think they looked right on this bike, and the spring post is more interesting to look at. Thanks for all the positive feedback!


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 30, 2016)

I'm trying to restore my Stearns shaft drive.  I was wondering if you could take a straight on picture of the decal on the bike.  I think you have the best example out there.  Does anyone know anywhere a guy could find a Color code for this bike?


----------



## locomotion (May 30, 2016)

wow, beautiful bike, with some seldom seen parts


----------



## ace (May 31, 2016)

locomotion said:


> wow, beautiful bike, with some seldom seen parts



Here's a close-up


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

I'm thinking "school bus yellow" would be pretty close. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 31, 2016)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it.  You are always very helpful on this site.


----------

